# Pregunta sobre Loudness



## randall (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola miagos del foro, estoy haciendo un circuito q esta puesto aqui, http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm, pero tengo una duda, mi equipo de sonido y mis parlantes de la pc tiene un boton con el cual me da una sensacion como si aumentara los bajos o el sonido de cierta forma y yo quiero implementarlo en este sistema, el boton tiene nombre de "Loudness", quisiera saber q pasa en realidad aqui, y un circuito o como podria hacerlo con el circuito que estoy haciendo.

Muchas gracias de ante mano.

PD. cuando termine mi circuito se los monto por aca y les digo como me quedo.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 23, 2008)

no estoy seguro pero lo que dices es un refuerso de sonido y el unico circuito que conosco que posee eso es el lm1036 ecualizador estereo con ese boton que mensionas.


----------



## cronos (Ago 24, 2008)

randall dijo:
			
		

> Hola miagos del foro, estoy haciendo un circuito q esta puesto aqui, http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm, pero tengo una duda, mi equipo de sonido y mis parlantes de la pc tiene un boton con el cual me da una sensacion como si aumentara los bajos o el sonido de cierta forma y yo quiero implementarlo en este sistema, el boton tiene nombre de "Loudness", quisiera saber q pasa en realidad aqui, y un circuito o como podria hacerlo con el circuito que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Muchas gracias de ante mano.
> 
> PD. cuando termine mi circuito se los monto por aca y les digo como me quedo.





pues, tambien habia visto eso boton en otros aparatos, y si me parece que es un refuerzo en bajos, pero no conozco algun circuito con esa funcion, ademas no puedo ver el link que mecionas, me dice que la pagina no existe.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2008)

En los equipos "Viejos" se lograba el efecto de "Loudness" mediante una derivación dentro del potenciómetro de volumen (Potenciómetro de 4 patas) que según la posición de este (Volumen) derivaba señal a un circuito, en general un reforzador de bajos y a veces también de agudos, se activaba o no según la posición de un switch.

En general todos los esquemas de Loudness trabajan a baja potencia y su efecto decae a medida que se eleva el volumen.

Si estas reproduciendo con una PC, el efecto es el mismo pero se logra por medio de procesado digital de la señal.

En su mayoria es un circuito pasa-bajos que manda un refuerzo de la señal de entrada al potenciómetro de volumen a la salida del mismo.


----------



## juanma (Ago 24, 2008)

Ya que preguntan sobre efectos, hay radiograbadores de la linea Philips, que tenia un switch *Incredible Sound*, que la verdad no era ningun realce de bajos o nada.

Cambiaba la sensacion de sonido, como mas "amplio".
Creeria que era algun delay analogo, ya que tanto en radio/cassette/CD andaba sin ningun problema.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de que es?
Saudos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Ya que preguntan sobre efectos, hay radiograbadores de la linea Philips, que tenia un switch *Incredible Sound*, que la verdad no era ningun realce de bajos o nada.



También existió la moda de los procesadores de ambiente, introducían cambios de fase dinámicos entre los canales del estéreo y daban la sensación de un ambiente amplio, como si los parlantes estuvieran mas lejos que en la realidad y aumentaban también la imagen del estéreo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola.
No sé si esto es lo que buscas, mira aquí: 
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/028/

Espero que te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## randall (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola amigos, gracias por contestar, si es lo q busco, de todas formas todavia no lo voy a montar, tengo q buscar mas acerca del tema, y la pagina si es es, si sirve, solo q cuando la copie al final le coloque una ",", entonces es por eso q no te sale la pagina... les estare informaciónrmando de lo q haga, gracias.


----------



## dcmdcm (Ago 24, 2008)

existen procesadores de efectos llamados exiters que generan armonicos ( o subarmonios en los bajos, para dar la sensacion de que reproducen una octava mas abajo ), estos dan la impresion de que se escucha mas fuerte sin que la potencia de la senal aumente significativamente, es muy problable que sea lo que deseas. en general vienen estos efectos vienen integrados en los procesadores de audio digitales usados en pro audio.


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Mar 18, 2009)

aca dejo este circuito (que no lo probe) que se le pueden agregar dos potenciometros para variar la gancia de loudness 

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota25.htm[/url]


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Ago 9, 2009)

yo a este ultimo lo probe y tiene muy buena ganancia


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (May 24, 2011)

he armado el circuito loudnes de webelectronica y no es para tanto tal cual los valores que trae, yo varie el valor del cap de corte a 0,0022uf, aumente el valor de r5 para la correccion de frecuencia,varie tambien r2, para asegurarme que se amplifique solo la frecuencia que queremos,ahora mismo este circuito esta amplificando con bastante fuerza frecuencias muy bajas, del orden de 20hz a 40hz, se hacen notar muchisimo, de eso trate variando los valores, de conseguir la maxima ganancia en subgraves, solo subgraves, ya que lo implemento en un equipo de sonido profesional y la frecuencia tipica de 60hz a la que se le suele dar ganancia en equipos pequeños no la quiero, ya que voy sobrado en esa frecuencia al ser audio profesional, solo me faltaba hacerse notar bien el bajo profundo y con cuerpo.

He usado el KIA4558(JRC4558),ya que no tenia el tl072, que segun el data tiene mejores prestaciones, pero no tenia ninguno, supongo que el tl072 le da mejor color y calidad.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (May 25, 2011)

ya se que lo mio no es loudness, perdon por no aclararlo, mi intencion desde que lo hice (que me llevó 3 horas,jejejeje) era lo del refuerzo, ya que no lleba ningun control ni va conectado a uno de esos famosos potenciometros.Tambien se que a medida que giras el control de volumen en los aparatos que tienen la opcion del Loudness este se va atenuando ya que esos potenciometros tienen derivacion para atenuar el circuito, que por cierto hace mucho que no veo ningun pote de 4 pines.Será que esa tecnica esta en desuso a causa de los equipos multicanal que hay ahora, ya que traen un sub para el refuerzo en graves.


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

En potenciometro de muy buena calidad se consiguen, y como bien dijo Black y también lo mencione más arriba, los sitemas de control electrónico que se maneja ya sea por DC o por bus I2C lo traen incorporado.

Pensar que porque tenga sub woofer eso lo reemplaza............. no si bajas el volumen del conjunto el oido atenua el extremo de la banda tanto graves como agudos y solo percibe con claridad precisamente entre los 300hz y los 3khz que es la voz, por eso se puede hablar muy bajito y entenderse, y lo que hace el loduness es que escuchemos toda la gama a muybajo volumen y debe ser dinámico ya qu actua en forma selectiva en cuanto a la frecuencia y lo que varia es el volumen presisamente


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 28, 2011)

El loudness es maravilloso, ningún amplificador de audio debería construirse sin este circuito debido a las imperfecciones del oído humano, prácticamente ni se necesitan equalizadores.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (May 29, 2011)

habeis limpiado demasiado, pero no importa, vuelvo a postearlo.

Para el que quiera armar el circuito de web electronica u otro similar que use opamps duales recomiendo usar el LM4562 o el AD8066, compatibles pin a pin, se me habia olvidado ese detalle, jejej, ambos son de ultra bajo ruido y alta fidelidad, creados especialmente para audio.En mi etapa de potencia de 1500w cambié los ic´s que traía de serie por los LM4562, los que traia no eran malos y tenian muy poco ruido, pero con este mejoro muy notablemente el sonido en todos los aspectos.

En cuanto haga el pedido a Farnell, encargaré tambien mas de estos opamps y os cuento como fue el cambio en el circuito, que en mi caso no es loudness,el cambio será mas que notorio.

Yo personalmente recomiendo dejar de usar los jrc, para circuitos hechos por uno mismo si es posible conseguir la mayor calidad usen buenos componentes, que no son tan caros, para pruebas usen los mediocres, como hago yo.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (May 30, 2011)

Se me olvidó un detallito hacerca de los opamp, son algo caros, pero de verdad que merece la pena.
Miren la hoja de datos:


http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM4562.pdf


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Jun 9, 2011)

hola otra vez, ya regalé el dichoso filtro, funciona y está bastante bien para ser tan sencillo, eso si, lo puse tal cual el articulo de webelectrónica, para que mi amigo lo pueda usar como LOUDNESS, ya que el uso que le di yo era bien distinto.


----------



## palomo (Jun 10, 2011)

Amigo magnetron lei que cambiaste el valos de 2 resistencias y un capacitor, si no es mucho pedir por cuales valores cambiate las resistencias y que otro cambio implementaste, de antemano gracias.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Jun 10, 2011)

¿que es lo que te ocurre?el sonido que da no te convence, verdad?ami me cortaba mucho en agudos,pero la culpa tambien era del valor de los componentes asta que decidi usarlo solo como filtro pasa bajos con refuerzo.

Espera que compruebo y te digo.Bueno, encontre el trocito de papel donde tenia apuntado algun cambio.

El condensador electrolitico de la entrada lo puse de 0,22uf, la R2 la cambié por un potenciometro de 50k, el C1 lo cambié por otro de 0,0022uf(nomenclatura 222), R3 lo cambie por un potenciometro de 10k,

aclaro que de esta forma las frecuencias agudas se atenuan un monton.


----------



## palomo (Jun 10, 2011)

Las frecuencias agudas no me interesan ya que mi intención es ocuparlo en un sonido, estoy haciendo las pruebas para ver que filtro me conviene mas y como leí que obtuviste un refuerzo en sub-graves me pareció interesante, en el sonido cuento con un crossover activo solo que como sabes este corta a las frecuencias que necesites pero no obtienes ningún refuerzo, me doy maña para reforzar las frecuencia con un ecualizador solo que cuando refuerzas cierta frecuencia parte de la que sigue también sufre cambios, sé que con un ecualizador paramétrico no se tendría este problema pero lo que menos quiero es estar cargando aparatos de más en el rack, otra solución sería con un maximizador pero llego a lo mismo aumentar más aparatos, probé con este solo que este es otro filtro pasa bajo y si ya tengo el crossover para que quiero otro más, por esa razón fue mi pregunta, de antemano gracias por los datos.

Saludos.


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Jun 10, 2011)

bueno, te aclaro que yo lo use como refuerzo en bajos, y me funciono, es mas, lo use antes de un crossover, en el filtro paso bajo, y la verdad que andubo bien, son circuitos muy pequeños que los puedes implementar dentro de cualquier aparato para no aumentar el tamaño del rack.

de ahi mi intencion de hacer este circuito, por lo pequeño que es, no me importaba que no fuera muy adecuado para un uso profesional, de todas formas solo lo usé como prueba, ya te comente que voy hacer otro reforzador, pero muy distinto, y este si necesita montarse en otro gabinete, es muy completo y muy adecuado para uso mas profesional.


----------



## palomo (Jun 10, 2011)

Espero con ansias el reforzador que comentas, con el puro diagrama me basta me gusta hacer mis propios PCB de acuerdo a mis necesidades, ya que estoy haciendo un distribuidor de señales para varios amplificadores y en este pienso implementar el reforzador, como yo hago mis propios poderes a estos ya no tengo que implementarles preamplificadores y puedo dejar el frente completamente liso ya que todo lo controlare desde el distribuidor, a este pienso ponerle indicador de picos asi como un pequeño vúmetro de 5 leds por distribuidor, con esto me hebito estar agachándome para controlar cada poder y también manitas extrañas que le muevan.
Saludos.


----------



## nachola2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro, respecto al tema del loudness tengo una consulta. Ustedes podrían asesorarme sobre circuitos de loudness que tengan estos requisitos:
-que esa pasivo
-que esa sin potenciometros con derivación
-si podrán ayudarme con las respuesta en frecuencia de estos
Lo único que pude encontrar es esto:
http://makingcircuits.com/blog/2015/04/headphone-loudness-controller-circui.html
no parece muy confiable.



			
				nachola2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro, respecto al tema del loudness tengo una consulta. Ustedes podrían asesorarme sobre circuitos de loudness que tengan estos requisitos:
> -que esa pasivo
> -que esa sin potenciometros con derivación
> -si podrán ayudarme con las respuesta en frecuencia de estos
> ...


desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Kebra (Feb 2, 2017)

juanma dijo:


> Ya que preguntan sobre efectos, hay radiograbadores de la linea Philips, que tenia un switch *Incredible Sound*, que la verdad no era ningun realce de bajos o nada.
> 
> Cambiaba la sensacion de sonido, como mas "amplio".
> Creeria que era algun delay analogo, ya que tanto en radio/cassette/CD andaba sin ningun problema.
> ...



Yo tenia un radiograbador marca AIMOR (tenía un sonido aceptable) que venía con esa función, pero se llamaba "WIDE".

Lo encontré!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 2, 2017)

Si mal no recuerdo era un expansor estubo muy en boga en esos años


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2017)

El "Wide" introducía un tipo de desfasaje entre las salida L y R que provocaban una imagen de sonido mas ancha que la real, como si los parlantes estuvieran mucho mas alejados.
Artilugio muy frecuente en esas épocas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 2, 2017)

En uno de los manuales hasa "Handbook de los circuitos" aparecía un circuito a transistores que hacia ese efecto solo que en lugar de una llave disponia de un potenciometro para controla la "distancia" entre las bases de los parlantes


----------



## nachola2 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2017)

juanma dijo:


> Ya que preguntan sobre efectos, hay radiograbadores de la linea Philips, que tenia un switch *Incredible Sound*, que la verdad no era ningun realce de bajos o nada.
> 
> Cambiaba la sensacion de sonido, como mas "amplio".
> Creeria que era algun delay analogo, ya que tanto en radio/cassette/CD andaba sin ningun problema.
> ...


Hola a todos , mucho enbuera esa enquietud tenga casi 10 años  , jo tengo un equipo minicomponente marca "CCE" ("Começe Conprado Errado" porque "Conserta, Concerta y Estraga" nuevamente) ,jajajajajajajajaj
Haora hablando en serio : ese minicomponente tiene esa tecla "Wide" que garantiza un sonido mas "amplio" , estudiando detenidamente  su circuito pude veer que hay un circuito filtro conposto por  "Rs" y "Cs" donde hay una mesclagen de un canal a lo otro atraves dese filtro.
Voi buscar ese diagrama esquemactico y subo por aca para apreciaciones.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

